# Good article explaining gradient factors



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

For those interested in tech diving, here is a good article on gradient factors.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm about to purchase the VPM for my petrel. 

On a 130fsw dive, my petrel at 80/20GF gave me 4 minutes less bottom time than my n2ition 3. 
It also gave me 3 min of deco that my n2ition called a safety stop. This happened on both dives with a 55 min surface interval. Both computers appeared to be spot on, just different safety factors. I should add, the n2ition called for deco, but it cleared on my ascent. The petrel cleared 1 min of the 5 min by the 20fsw mark. Comparing the two certainly helps me visualize the safety margin graph in the article. 

Of course, as the article stated "nothing wrong with hanging there a bit longer."


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Interesting...

I have a new Liquivision xeo that I'll be running side-by-side with my Inspiration computer to see how the stops differ using the same gradient factors.


----------

